# Hanna



## MichaelJ (Sep 4, 2008)

Tropical Storm Hanna is expected to bring 3 inches of rain and 40mph winds to the Boston area, and the forecast track puts it well within reach of the Whites and Maine. So while Gustav doesn't seem like it will make an appearance, Hanna will likely pack a punch, especially in the mountains, as an "extratropical" storm with higher winds aloft than at the surface.

Be safe out there this weekend, please!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it raining buckets and buckets...several weeks in a row of dry weather is hell on my allergies..


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm just waiting for fall to kill my grass so I can stop wasting time cutting it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> I'm just waiting for fall to kill my grass so I can stop wasting time cutting it.



amen brotha!


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> I'm just waiting for fall to kill my grass so I can stop wasting time cutting it.





Grassi21 said:


> amen brotha!



Different strokes for different folks. The past few weeks, I've been bummed at how brown my lawn was becoming. It should return to green lushness early next week!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Different strokes for different folks. The past few weeks, I've been bummed at how brown my lawn was becoming. It should return to green lushness early next week!



our lawn is healthy.  just sick of the push mower and all the associated trimming and blowing of clippings.   all that and i need to "poop sweep" the yard.  m mast hated or chores.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> our lawn is healthy.  just sick of the push mower and all the associated trimming and blowing of clippings.   all that and i need to "poop sweep" the yard.  m mast hated or chores.



One reason I'm glad to live in an apartment..I always used to hate mowing the lawn..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One reason I'm glad to live in an apartment..I always used to hate mowing the lawn..



that is what kids are for.  unfortunately mine won't be mowing the lawn for another 12 or 13 years.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

The timing of Hanna has me thinking that some good 'ol fashioned tailgating at Gillette Stadium this Sunday AM before the Pats/Chiefs game could be interesting for a couple hours atleast!

I do know though that some of the guys I goto Pats games with are also going to the Jimmy Buffet Concert Saturday PM at the Comcast/Tweeter/Greatwoods Center.  That I'm sure will provide more than the usual post Buffet stories!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> that is what kids are for.  unfortunately mine won't be mowing the lawn for another 12 or 13 years.



Ha, I think my dad had me doing it when I was 8.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> Ha, I think my dad had me doing it when I was 8.


I've never mowed a lawn.  

My aunt ran over her big toe mowing the lawn when she was a teenager.  She often showed us kids how most of her nail is now missing on that toe - I think that traumatized me.  I'm afraid of lawn mowers now.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I've never mowed a lawn.
> 
> My aunt ran over her big toe mowing the lawn when she was a teenager.  She often showed us kids how most of her nail is now missing on that toe - I think that traumatized me.  I'm afraid of lawn mowers now.



I LOVE my lawn cutting time!  It's pretty much a given that I'll have just over 2 hours a week, outside, with no kids duties.  And on top of it, when I'm done, I get to stand back and admire how good (atleast to me) my yard looks! 

As a matter of fact, I'll get getting that joy and pleasure later on this afternoon after work


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I LOVE my lawn cutting time!  It's pretty much a given that I'll have just over 2 hours a week, outside, with no kids duties.  And on top of it, when I'm done, I get to stand back and admire how good (atleast to me) my yard looks!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I'll get getting that joy and pleasure later on this afternoon after work



I'm in the same boat. I take a lot of pride in my property. It doesn't exactly look professionally landscaped, but at least I know it's all a result of my own hard work. I get a lot of satisfaction out of that. I'll never understand people that don't take pride in owning their home. Some people can't afford a house so if you're fortunate enough to own one, keep the grass mowed and don't leave shit lying around.

We live in a relatively new development. Most of my neighbors do a nice job of maintaining their yards, but there is one dope that has let weeds grow up on his very steep front yard. It's one of the first homes you see pulling in and rather annoying. I can only imagine what the inside looks like based on that and the jam packed garage. :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in the same boat. I take a lot of pride in my property. It doesn't exactly look professionally landscaped, but at least I know it's all a result of my own hard work. I get a lot of satisfaction out of that. I'll never understand people that don't take pride in owning their home. Some people can't afford a house so if you're fortunate enough to own one, keep the grass mowed and don't leave shit lying around.
> 
> We live in a relatively new development. Most of my neighbors do a nice job of maintaining their yards, but there is one dope that has let weeds grow up on his very steep front yard. It's one of the first homes you see pulling in and rather annoying. I can only imagine what the inside looks like based on that and the jam packed garage. :roll:



I had the reverse thing happen to me.  Last year, my next door neighbor's yard looked "questionable" and side by side, well mine was looking like the field at Fenway Park compared to his.  Then, he goes and retires last winter.  Now all he and his wife do is yardwork practically each and every daylight hour!  While his lawn definately looks 1000% better than last year, mine while looking just as good as last year if I do say so myself, now just appears average


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it pouring all day tomorrow and just chillaxing..it's been so long since we've had more than a scattered thunderstorm..plus I have a mad steezy umbrella..yeah boy-eee


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 5, 2008)

As a young teen I went over the curb with our mower, Dad never asked again.  i do most of the folding & mowing, shoveling etc.  

I figure when my daughter is 13 I'll ask her if she wants her dad folding her underwear & I'll lose that chore.  Thinking in 8 years or so I'll be 55 & my son can shovel if he wants a ride anywhere.....


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in the same boat. I take a lot of pride in my property. It doesn't exactly look professionally landscaped, but at least I know it's all a result of my own hard work. I get a lot of satisfaction out of that. I'll never understand people that don't take pride in owning their home. Some people can't afford a house so if you're fortunate enough to own one, keep the grass mowed and don't leave shit lying around.
> 
> We live in a relatively new development. Most of my neighbors do a nice job of maintaining their yards, but there is one dope that has let weeds grow up on his very steep front yard. It's one of the first homes you see pulling in and rather annoying. I can only imagine what the inside looks like based on that and the jam packed garage. :roll:



As long as you keep a balanced perspective then taking pride in your yard and neighborhood is fine...this all reminds me of the time a former next-door neighbor called the lawn service we both used and had them call me to ask if I needed any additional weed treatments.  Apparently I had a little too much crab grass and weeds to suit him. :roll:

I cut my grass when it needs it, I cut it higher than my neighbors in the summer so it stays healthier, and every now and then I pick up the toys that my son and his friends leave strewn around the yard.  I do like to have a nice yard but I don't want to be a slave to it either...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> As a young teen I went over the curb with our mower, Dad never asked again.  i do most of the folding & mowing, shoveling etc.
> 
> I figure when my daughter is 13 I'll ask her if she wants her dad folding her underwear & I'll lose that chore.  Thinking in 8 years or so I'll be 55 & my son can shovel if he wants a ride anywhere.....



I have a strong hunch that when my daughter turns 13 that it will most likely be best for both my blood pressure and sanity if I *DON'T* know what her underwear looks like


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2008)

Hanna is moving quickly up to the North-Northeast at 22mph..winds are at 60mph.  There was some moisture from Hanna late last night in my Hood but less than one tenth of an inch.  It looks the heavy rain is headed up here and into New England later this afternoon.  And on the heels of Hanna is Hurricane Ike..moving 16 miles per hour west toward the Bahamas and Florida with winds up to 115mph making it a category 2 Hurricane...Exciting weather for sure...


----------



## hardline (Sep 6, 2008)

i was crazy watching the storm roll in last night. i was working an event on a roof. it started pouing right after the event ended at 12. now its just raining sheets.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2008)

raining sheets here now..officially 1.61 inches of precip up to 4PM....which is more than we received for the entire month of August..but we will most likely go over 3 inches which is an epic rainstorm..there is gonna be lots of additional flooding..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One reason I'm glad to live in an apartment..I always used to hate mowing the lawn..



That's one of the reasons I chose to buy a townhouse, no lawn mowing.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 6, 2008)

Raining steadily  here, flash flood advisories have been issued, tomorrow may turn out okay!

About lawn mowing,  I'm in the process of buying 1.5 acres in town, and building of the house will start in May.  Plenty of lawn for me to mow!


----------

